# have you heard the new pitbull breed



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

whats going on with these breeders pure pitbulls arent good enough any more first its the bully breed which i think its mix with something else to get that kind of dog and know its the miniture pitbull this **** is geting crazy for real this has to stop i cant take what they doing to the bloodline its not right.. we should have a protest or something i swear (lol)


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

What? Give info on what you are talking about or reading.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

agreed... what? holy run on sentence


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

ok i'll if i could get the web site that was selling miniture pitbulls


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

ok this is where i found them miniature pitbulls these breeders went to far tinkerbull.com


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

whats a mini pit???? please post the site as I am sure I am not the only person here that wants to see a mini???


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Your link doesn't go to anything with Mini pits. Do you have another link to the site you are speaking of?


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

i'll try to get another


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

These "mini pits" are you sure you're not talking about pocket pits?


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

that might be it


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

MINI PITBULL PUPPIES *****MUST SEE**** - $400.00 - Mount Selman, Texas.

MINI PITBULL PUPPIES *****MUST SEE**** - $400.00

$400.00

- Breed: MINI Pitbulls
- Ages: 19 weeks
- Color: Brindle, Blk & Tan
- Weight: 18 - 20 lbs

Beautiful pure breed Beagle/ pitbull puppies that are considered "Designer Dogs". Father is a Pure Breed Brindle Pitbull with a great personality. His father was a Blue pit bull and had a great temperment as well. The mother is a pure breed Beagle with great markings and a very happy dog. Both animals live with the family and play with our 5 yr old daughter. The puppies were born June 14th. There is a female dark brindle with a very sweet temperment, a Lt tan male that is the smallest with a black tail and three tan and black faced females with black tails. They are very playful happy dogs that are healthy, wormed and puppy shots. We are asking $400. each. We have sold two and are looking forward to finding great homes for the rest of the family. Beagle/Pitbull dogs are used for hunting due to their Beagle "nose" and fielding as well as the strength of the pitbull. They are very smart dogs that are loyal and have great temperaments.They* make great pets and will make a great addition to your home. We can email pictures of the father and mother as well as answer any question you may have.Give us a call. This Is NOT a puppy mill!!!!! Please remember we live in Texas---freight or pickup/ delivery applies It is NOT part of the price----Only serious interest-- These are pit bulls, not inter bred with English Bulls, so no curved legs or super large heads..this mix doesn't live long and have alot of Health problems---ours are stnadard mini pits New Pics next few days Still Some left!!!

User-253035 (Mount Selman, Texas) 903-571-8281 E-mail 
Buy safely. Escrow service. 
8.18.2009 #348560 Views:65445


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

PitbullOutlaw said:


> MINI PITBULL PUPPIES *****MUST SEE**** - $400.00 - Mount Selman, Texas.
> 
> MINI PITBULL PUPPIES *****MUST SEE**** - $400.00
> 
> ...


In other words MUTT!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Those arn't mini pits they are mutts being peddled as a breed.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

that could be it but on that tinkerbull web site said there miniature pit and the pic showed them to be real small i dont know why the site i posted aint working but its tinkerbull.com


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

It's pretty bad when BYB's have to resort to something like this, trying to pass off mutts as a new breed of pitbulls, you know the sad thing is, I bet some people bought into this, and actually thought "Oh wow, something small with the attitude of a pitbull"..


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

thats wrong mixing breeds to make a new one its crazy how people do things to try to make money half of those pups will be in the pound when nobody want to buy them


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

x-Marky-x said:


> It's pretty bad when BYB's have to resort to something like this, trying to pass off mutts as a new breed of pitbulls, you know the sad thing is, I bet some people bought into this, and actually thought "Oh wow, something small with the attitude of a pitbull"..


LMAO! That's freaking sad if they did, that is what they get for not doing their research.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow how sad another byb breeding pups that will end up in the pound :rain: so so sad


----------



## cyconhis70 (May 26, 2010)

Ya that's pretty sad, its unnecessary if you want your APBT to be small, not my preference, than breed small. Im not a fan of backyard breeders mixing breeds for size and look.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

LMAO a $400 mutt. thats a good one.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> LMAO a $400 mutt. thats a good one.


it's only valued at $400 if there is a buyer. those poor boys are headed to the shelter in a few weeks. if i wanted a "mini-pit" id just get a french bulldog.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Not a NEW breed or bloodline... IF paying good attention the Pit Bulldogs were bred SMALL from 1500's until 1700's when a large bulldog was needed to work cattle in the early U.S.... But You have to have Stratton library, Colby's book, History of Fighting Dogs, and few good others to know that fighting dogs are supposed to be small. The 27lber's Rule.... true fighting dogs; aren't' supposed to fight to the death only throw weight, unless dead game. I don't KNOW about that site DIDN'T LOOK MUCH. Crossing the APBT is not a good idea because generally; it puts tons of drive behind a fault mental soundness. I don't understand why anyone crosses the APBT to get a small or a larger dog, or a bulldog all that is already there; just to selectively breed the right dogs, and from that persons grammar they are making another mess to clean up, I doubt they are an accountable breeder. I already know that the PURE APBT is the most diverse purebred dog in the world, 25lbs to 125lbs tall short wirey stocky snipey blocky  The APBT... a game dog man will tell you though except for those rare dogs that are monsters from a 50lbs dog there are no game dogs over 50 except those rare 75lbers we are all too familiar with, keep it GAME keep it small


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

this is another site i found on hoobly.com pocket pits coming soon reserve your pups now this breeding is going down within the next 2 weeks
New York, New York » American Pitbull Terrier for some reason i cant get the image to go in the post.but i if you to that site you'll see it.


----------



## Notabluehippo (May 23, 2010)

Thought u were talkin bout them shorty bulls lol


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Years ago I had a Lashapoo - before I even knew what a Lashapoo was.
And she was FREE - as most mutts are. 
My cousin *bought* one for $600 - and the dog had major health issues. 
Dumb butt - bought it at a pet store. 
(see no cussing!!)


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah mixing of breeds are wrong dont no what people be think when the do this besides money.cause all they doing are filling up shelters,they cute when there small then when they get big they dont want them cause they look ugly its just wrong


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Vern Troyer is Studding himself out?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

That is shameless, anyone with half a brain would NOT purchase one of these as a mini pitbull.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

:rofl: aaahahaha


jmejiaa said:


> Vern Troyer is Studding himself out?


----------

